# Active Power Station, Iceland



## Bax__ (Apr 22, 2008)

Folks,

This is my firstpost and didn't know whether to put this here or in Live Sites I thought this may be more appropriate as we were shown into the place, I didn't infiltrate it!

Anyway, I was in Iceland last week visiting a company that is involved with planning the drilling of Geothermal wells to produce Steam and Hot Water to drive turbines in the Power Stations of Iceland to produce power for the general public and also the increasing number of Aluminium Smelters.. As part of the tour to the rig site they showed us around this active power station...

Main Building..







Another building on site...






One of the Turbines...
















Some of the other equipment...


























This is the control room although under normal circumstances it is controlled from a central location in Reykjavik..






Workshop in the power station..






This is an abandoned factory that used to procude low sodium salt unfortunately we did not get time to stop here I was shocked to see it was completely open!...











Drilling rig used to drill the geothermal wells...






Andy


----------



## murder (Apr 22, 2008)

Some nice pics there mate, sounds like a nice green way to get your electricity


----------



## Bax__ (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeh it certainly is, something like 75% of Icelands energy is "green" so they negotiated higher CO2 Emmisions as part of the Kyoto agreement or something like that. That's why they are now attracting all these Smelters etc excess Emmisions and cheap electricity.


----------



## krela (Apr 22, 2008)

Bax__ said:


> Yeh it certainly is, something like 75% of Icelands energy is "green" so they negotiated higher CO2 Emmisions as part of the Kyoto agreement or something like that. That's why they are now attracting all these Smelters etc excess Emmisions and cheap electricity.



One of the many reasons why current emissions targets are a joke.

Carbon Trading is a flawed system.


----------



## Bax__ (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't know enough about it to argue one way or the other but it does sound dodgy! I'm not really a political person so i'll leave it to the big boys...I just sell the stuff that goes into the holes they drill.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 22, 2008)

It looks too clean! Its spotless, not used to seeing clean turbines and pipes


----------



## wolfism (Apr 22, 2008)

It's immaculate! The cleanroom conditions and shiny machinery look great – I've had a hankering to see a geothermal power station since my cousin told me about one in New Zealand. Do you know who made the turbines?


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 22, 2008)

wow, thats CLEAN!!! 
and as you say under normal conditions these sites would probably just be left to fend for themselves being controlled from elsewhere, with a caretaker just going to check its not on fire every few days or so 

yes, iceland for the most part is a vast vast volcanic wasteland! however I love it to bits


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2008)

Superb pics of a very interesting site, Bax. Love the drilling rig.


----------



## JulesP (Apr 22, 2008)

Oooooh - its all nice and sparkly
good report - shame you didnt get into the old abandoned place


----------



## Bax__ (Apr 23, 2008)

wolfism said:


> It's immaculate! The cleanroom conditions and shiny machinery look great – I've had a hankering to see a geothermal power station since my cousin told me about one in New Zealand. Do you know who made the turbines?



Wolfism,

Good to see you've found another home too! They are made in Japan, we weren't who by but I'm sure it will be Mitsubishi Heavy Industries or someone like that.

By the way every Geothermal power station in Iceland has a visitor centre or so we were told, funnily we never got into it!! But I believe it's a room with a display of the history of geothermal power and how the place works with a window out to the main hall. Visitors don't get into the main hall like we did.


----------



## Bax__ (Apr 23, 2008)

JulesP said:


> Oooooh - its all nice and sparkly
> good report - shame you didnt get into the old abandoned place



Thanks!

Yeh my customer was driving me about, I didn't think it was appropriate for me to get him to sit in a jeep for a few hours whilst I clambered about an abandoned factory! I'm sure that wouldn't have impressed him!

Andy


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 23, 2008)

cool post. u gotta love power stations


----------



## King Al (Apr 23, 2008)

Neosea said:


> It looks too clean! Its spotless, not used to seeing clean turbines and pipes



It is a bit odd, something makes me nervous about this place.... I think I'm having withdrawal symtoms


----------

